# الماكيتات



## ra_sh_1984 (10 يونيو 2006)

ممكن اعرف لية ماحدش بيجيب السيرة دى خالص

هى حاجة عيب

و لاحاجة غلط

و لا ماحدش بيفكر فيها

و لامابتعرفوش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اسال كثيرا

هل من اجابة

عامة لو ممكن 

يعنى بعد اذنكوا نفتح الموضوع دة للمناقشة

و لو ممكن بردو بعد اذنكوا اللى عنده صور يضعها فى هذا الموضوع و يكون خاص بالماكيتات فقط و فنون عمل الماكيتات

مع العلم انه موضوع يحتاج لحرفية عالية و دقة و صبر

يارب يكون موضوع شيق للمناقشة و الاستفادة العامة

عامة هابدأ انا


----------



## بسنت (10 يونيو 2006)

الماكيتا ت دلوقتي مابقيتش مستخدمة كتير لان برامج ال 3d
اسهل و اسرع


----------



## RBF (10 يونيو 2006)

أنا مع بسنت في رأيها....  لأول مره


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 يونيو 2006)

اخى هى حرفة شيقة لكنها تستغرق من الوقت الكثير


----------



## soso2006 (10 يونيو 2006)

انا كمان مع بسنت ورامى فى الرأى ...


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (10 يونيو 2006)

Model Making here in USA is very important and makes a lot of money

The client needs it to sell his building so he is willing to pay a lot for it
but ofcourse 3D movies worth more and makes more money

see attached


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (10 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا لردودكم جميعا*

شكرا جدا على الرد 

و شكرا لصلاح الدين على مشاركته

و اتمنى انكوا تكونوا فاهمين قصدى

مثلا هل ينفع مشروع تخرج بدون ماكيت 

و مش المفروض فى المشاريع الكبيرة نعملها مشروع

عندكم مثلا فى دبى : هل ترى مشروع كبير له حجمه و اهميته بدون ماكيت محترم جدا ليه يوضح فكرته

و ايضا فى دبى :
لو كنتوا سمعتوا عن معرض city scape و هو معرض سنوى للمشروعات العملاقة للشركات الكبرى و شركات التصميمات و التنفيذ المشهورة 

لو شوفتوا صور للمعرض او احد الماكيتات اللى فيه هاتعرفوا انا لية ممكناهم بالموضوع عامة انا كان عندى بعض صور ليه هاحاول ابقى احطها

و عامة ااتمنى وجود ردود اخرى و مشاركات


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (11 يونيو 2006)

*هذه بعض الصور من معرض City Scape من دبى*

الصور منقولة من موقع المعرض



























اتمنى تكون عجبتكم و تكون مقنعة بالموضوع

و يرايت اعرف هل رايكم مازلال كما هو ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soso2006 (11 يونيو 2006)

يا شبااااااااااب اعتذر لبسنت ورامى لانى تخليت عن كلامى وغيرته ، انا اعجبت جدا بالماكيتات العملاقة هذى ، دة شئ فعلا رائع جدا ، وعلى فكرة انا كمان بعرف اعمل ماكيت حلو اوى وان شاء الله هحطلكم ماكست مشروع التخرج بتاعى لما يخلص .....


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرا ياسارة على ردك و اتمنى ان بسنت و رامى هم كمان يقتنعوا باهمية الموضوع و يشاركونا

و على فكرة رضوان 1983 مش 1984


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (11 يونيو 2006)

اسفة دة هو تقريبا 81


----------



## RBF (11 يونيو 2006)

أنا أغير طبعاً................. أغير ياباشا، أغير


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اوى على ردك Rbf ياباشا


----------



## بسنت (11 يونيو 2006)

طبعا الماكيتات فن لا يمكن انكاره بس المشكلة انها بتحتاج وقت و مجهود والبرامج حلت المشكلة دي 
زي برامج 3 d max


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (12 يونيو 2006)

اية ياشباب ماحدش عنده ردود و لا مشاركات و لا صور ماكيتات


----------



## المهندسة مي (12 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
شكرا جدا على إثارة هذا الموضع .. جميل جدا .. 
وشكر خاص لكل من أرفق الماكيتات الأخرى ..

وانا ادرجت ماكيت لمدينة دبي الرياضية .. أرجو ان تنال اعجالكم ..


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (12 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جدا على ردك يامى

و امنى وجود مشاركات اكثر من الاعضاء


----------



## Arch_M (12 يونيو 2006)

ياجماعة لا ننكر استخدام التقنية في عمل ثلاثي الابعاد ولكن الماكيتات مازالت موجودة ومازالت لها سوق في المعارض والمنتديات وهي حرفة ممتازة في اظهار المشروع لمن يتقنها ويحترفها مثل احتراف التقنية والرسم بالكمبيوتر...
هذا رأيي والله اعلم


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (13 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لردك Arch_M 

و نظرا لاقتناعى بأهمية الموضوع

دى مجموعة صور اخرى











































يارب الصور تعجبكوا


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (13 يونيو 2006)

و دى صور تانية


----------



## مهندسة داليا (14 يونيو 2006)

طبعا رغدة عارفاني في الماكيتات رهيبة واكيد اول ما اعمل الماكيت لمشروع التخرج ان شاء الله هصورة واحطة وطبعا انتي هتشوفيه بنفسك يا رغدة


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (14 يونيو 2006)

للاسف يا رغدة هتلاقى الموضوع ده مش حد بيهتم بيه خالص غير هلال طبعا وطبعا اتو فاهمين بس فى الحقيقة اعتقد الموضوع فعلا محتا اننا نحاول فية مرة تانية ونحاول كمان نعمل حاج كويسة بادينا


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (14 يونيو 2006)

هاى مى ازيك  
عاملة اية

بلاش نجيب فى سيرة الناس دى احسن :68: :67: 

هاى داليا 

انا عارفة طبعا مهارتك الفظيعة جدا فى الماكيتات و مستنيه اشوفها بفارغ الصبر (بجد بجد):68: :67: :2: :2: :2:


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (14 يونيو 2006)

اه رغدة بالحق الصور حلو اوى ياريت شكرا ليكي ولاثارة الموضوع بجد مهم اوى وياريت تحطى صور كمان


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (14 يونيو 2006)

يارغدة مش بجيب سيرة حد انا بس بستعرض مهارات الدفعة فى الماكتات بلا فخر طبعا واكيد انتى عارفة انى انا وداليا من اول الناس المهمة فى الماكتات وهلال طبعا الاستاذ الكبير يعنى ده مدح مش ذم


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (14 يونيو 2006)

اوك وفقا لرغبة مى محمود قررت اضيف صورة كمان (لاهميتها) 







و دى كانت اخرة اللى بيجيب فى سيرة الناس:68: :67:


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (14 يونيو 2006)

ياه يا رغدة يخونك البط طيب على العموم بجد حلوة الصورة


----------



## مهندسة داليا (14 يونيو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]رغدة انتي بتستهيني بيا في الماكيتات طب انا ان شاء الله انا هعمل ماكيت باه مفاجاة فظيع ولينا تليفون نتكلم عليه
ماشي يا رغدة ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (14 يونيو 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (14 يونيو 2006)

بلاش نخلى المنتدى يشوف مهارات الدفعة مع بعض وطبعا البط فاهم صح هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (14 يونيو 2006)

طبعا حلوة

مش بقولك دى اخرتها:68: :68: :68: :67: :67: :68:


----------



## مهندسة داليا (14 يونيو 2006)

انتظرونا داليا &مي تتتاااااااااااااااااااه
مفاجاة الموسم


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (14 يونيو 2006)

داليا كده تحرقى المفاجاه خليها فى سرك
وبلاش رغدة عشان شريرة


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (14 يونيو 2006)

ياداليا لازم نخبث هلى المفاجاه بينا بس


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (14 يونيو 2006)

اة طبعا

دة انا شريرة جدا جدا جدا  :2: :69: 

و انتوا عارفيين هاعمل اية:68: :68: 

بقلكوا اية كفاية كدة علشان الناس كلها سمعتنا خلاص:80: 

:55: :55:


----------



## arc_fares (15 يونيو 2006)

هو في اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## arc_fares (15 يونيو 2006)

على العموم من افضل انك تبدى بتخيلة as a mass تبداء بعمل الفكرة الماكيت حتى تكون فكرة وصورة عامة عن شكل المبنى ( معظم اشهر المهندسين يتبعون هذة الطريقة) يعني لما يفكر في مشروع معين ياخد المشرط ( الموس ) ويبدا بالتقطيع الى ان يصل الى الفكرة وهي طريقة بتعطي نتائج جدا حلوة.
http://www.hlt.dk/index2.html
ادخلو الموقع دة وشوفوا البساطة وروعة المشاريع و الماكيتات.


----------



## arc_fares (15 يونيو 2006)

من اشهر مدارس العمارة في العالم AA School of Architecture و التي تخرجت منها المعمارية زهى حديد وتتبع هدة المدرسة نهج خاص في التدريس تأخد فية عملية المكيت وترجمة الافكار والتصميم باستخدام الماكيت اهمية كبرى ..........
http://www.aaschool.ac.uk/ 
القوا نظرة على الموقع الخاص بالمدرسة وبعض ماكيتات الدارسين وقولوا اية رايكم


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا فارس على اللينكات الرائعة


----------



## arc_fares (15 يونيو 2006)

لا شكر على واجب ياباشمهندسة مي


----------



## معمارية طموحة (15 يونيو 2006)

انا مع الاخت سوسو في عمل مكان خاص بالماكيت واساليبه وطرق عمله ويارب الموضوع يتحقق ويشاركوا الجميع بطرق عمل الماكيتات .
وارجوا الاهتمام بالموضوع .
وشكرا لك يا اخت سوسو على الفكرة الحلوة .


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يونيو 2006)

شكراجدا لarc Fares على المشاركات الجميلة دى 

و بالفعل من اشهر الطرق لعمل المشروعات الناجحة هى عمل ماكيت فى بداية الفكرة (study Model) و بذلك يمكن دراسة الفكرة اكثر و بوضوح اكثر.

(معمارية طموحة) شكرا على مشاركتك  

و بالفعل انا حبيت افتح الموضوع دة علشان يكون خاص بالماكيتات و فنون و طرق عملها و لمعرفة و الاطلاع على احدث الطرق و احدث الخامات.

و نتمنى وجود افكار جديدة فى هذا الموضوع.


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (16 يونيو 2006)

و اليكم مجموعة اخرى

و لكن هذه المرة فهى صورلماكيتات مشاريع المعمارى ( دانيال ليبزكيند ):


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (16 يونيو 2006)

و هذه باقى صور ماكيتات دانيال


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (16 يونيو 2006)

ووجدت هنا ايضا صور ماكيتات جامدة جدا لمشروع (DUBAI-PALM ISLAND )

منقول

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21417


----------



## روميروالمصرى (17 يونيو 2006)

الماكيتات دا عالم ودماغ تانى بس ليه احترامو طبعا بس البعض مننا بيتخنق من عمايلو فهل من طريقة سهلة ونصائح فى عمله فى ابسط الصور والمواد بتاعتو عشان احنا زهقنا من الفوتوفوم بصراحة


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (17 يونيو 2006)

وهنا بعض صور ايضا لماكيت مشروع DUBAI - PALM ISLAND



















​و هنا صور اخرى للمشروع :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20943​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (17 يونيو 2006)

و دى مجموعة اخرى من صور الماكيتات


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (17 يونيو 2006)

وهذه ماكيتات بسيطة (مبتدئين)



















​عامة انا بحاول اجمع صور ماكيتات بقدر المستطاع
:1: :19: 
يارب اكون بفيدكوا 

و اتمنى وجود مشاركا من الجميع بالصور و الاساليب و الخامات المختلفة. 
​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (17 يونيو 2006)

مجموعة اخرى اثناء التقطيع:


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (17 يونيو 2006)

يارب هذه المشاركات تكون اعجبتكوا:30: 

ولو وجدت تشجيع على الاستمرار بالموضوع  


يوجد عندى مجموعات كثيرة اخرى و يمكن ايضا افضل من الاشياء السابقة


----------



## bakier (17 يونيو 2006)

ياجماعة المنظور بيوضح حاجات كتير أوى منها الفكرة الانشائية أزى أخلى الكبنى دة واقف وثابت لو أدرنا نحقق دة فى الماكت هنقدر نحققة على الطبيعة . 
ودة رأى الشخصى ................وكمان يوضح الشغل المعقد شوية من خلال الماكت أو اللى فية فكر إنشائى عالى


----------



## bebo_81eg (20 يونيو 2006)

دي ماكيتات بتعقد


----------



## بسنت (21 يونيو 2006)

انا بجد هتجنن واعرف ازاي التحكم في القطع بالطريقة دي و كمان نفسي اعرف ايه هي انواع الmaterial?


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا للجميع على ردودهم و مرورهم بالموضوع

شكرا ل Bakier على ردك و كلامك فعلا صحيح ففى المشاريع المعمارية المعقدة اللى احنا عارفنها (مثل مشاريعنا مثلا فى الكليات و مش هانقول خارج الكلية علشان ماحدش يقول بتحلموا مع انه اصبح واقع لحد كبير) عمل الماكيت فى هذه المشاريع هام جدا و ممكن يغير تماما من تقبل فكرة المشروع و صداه عند الدكاترة مثلا .

و ياريت ماننسى اننا فى الاصل معماريين مش Users بمعنى ان العمارة فن و الماكيتات جزء من هذا الفن .

اما بيبو و بسنت فاحب اقولكوا انه باذن الله بعد مانخلص المشروع هايكون فى حاجات جديدة جدا و مفيدة جدا ان شاء الله و هاحاول اتناوله من جميع جوانبه.


----------



## معمارية طموحة (22 يونيو 2006)

خلاص يا جماعة قررت ان اقراء واتعلم فن الماكيت وطرق صناعته بس اصبروا علي لما اكمل امتحاناتي واسلم المشروع وافضالكم وبعدها سوف اعطي دروس خصوصية ....لاتصدقوا بلاش 
بس انتظروني .
الى اللقاء


----------



## البندقداري (28 يونيو 2007)

الماكيت دلوقتي مالوش أي لزمة لأن برامج ال 3dكلت الجو كله وأسهل بكتير من الماكيت ومش مكلف مثل الماكيت وشكرا ركن الدين بيبرس


----------



## كريم العاني (28 يونيو 2007)

الماكيت شي جميل جدا ويحتاج الى مهارة


----------



## Eng.Mizo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ازيكم جميعا وكل سنة وانتم طيبين انا بصراحة اتفق مع Ra_Sh_1984 الماكيتات دي كانت اساس المعماري ونقطة تفوقه على كتير من التخصصات التانية في الهندسة وبصراحة الجيل الجديد من المهندسين كله بدا يكسل ما طبعا جيل سرعة وعلى فكره انا باعمل الموديلنج بتاعي ب 3 دي ماكس بس برضه الماكيت اساسي لانه بيخليني احكم على شغلي من كل الزوايا اللي مش هتبان لان الثري دي مهما كان براعته هيديني محاكاة افتراضية ومش حقيقية للواقع وربنا يهدي المهندسين بتوعنا اللي هينورونا ويملوا الدنيا ماكيتات وياريت كمان المرسم الواحد ما يتجاهلهوش لانه هو الاساس ولا ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed_d (7 ديسمبر 2008)

أضيف صوتى لإخوانى إن الجرافيكس اسرع واحلي .....


----------



## Me. (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اول شي حا انجلط من الصور.. مش عم شوف شي ولا صورة طالعا!!
تاني شي..ما في مشروع ناجح من دون الماكيت..مرة قدمت بالجامعة بس ماكيت ونجحت بتقدير لأن عين المعماري تنجذب للشي الملموس...الفكرة عبارة عن ماكيت..عنا بالجامعة كانت الماكيت من أهم العناصر اللي كنا نقدما متلها متل plans, sections and elevations
لأن في الواحد يتلاعب بالغرافيكس بس بالمودل كل خط بالمشروع مبين و ملموس..
و برأيي العمارة نحت كتل كبيرة..و الماكيت هي أقرب وسيلة لتوضيح هالفكرةالمنحوتة...
يعطيكي العافية..


----------



## ToOoFi (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع المهم والمفيد واللي يتكلم عن الماكيتات 

وشفنه الاقبال الكبير على هذا الموضوع من قبل الاعضاء وان شاء الله يتم بتزويدنا بصور جديدة وحلوة للماكيتات وكيف البدا بعملها اتمنى ان ارى شرحا بالتفصيل

تحياتي لكم

مصطفى العراقي


----------



## fati faris (12 أغسطس 2009)

انا بصراحة بموت في حاجة اسمها التصميم المعماري والمهم فيها التصميم مش هي معموله ازاي


> انا
> 
> 
> > بابا بيعمل مكيتات كتير وشايفة انها حسن وانشاء الله ابقى زي بابا انا حبيبت الموضوع وبشكرك جدا:7:


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه صراحه من اهم من يميز المشروع الماكيت*


----------



## sera abd el salam (1 أبريل 2012)

انتو عاملين مجهود رائع ..بس للاسف انا مش شايفه الصور يا ترى اتمسحت ولا ايه


----------



## حسام الخطيب (2 أبريل 2012)

طب شوفوا الصور دى.....
http://www.facebook.com/pages/ARCH-GATE-AGC/142077145868172


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (16 أبريل 2012)

الماكيتات دورها حيوى ..فى امور عدة اذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ...التسويق للمشروع ....وسيلة من وسائل العرض او الشرح لغير المتخصصين (طلبة -زوار -عملاء ..الخ)احيانا يتم تنفيذها لغرض جمالى اوتأريخى او تعليمى ...ومازالت مرغوبة خاصة فى مجتمعات بعينها (كالخليج مثلا ) وبعضها تم تنفيذها على مدار اشهر عدة ..وليست حكرا على المنشأت المعمارية الحديثة بل طالت المبانى التأريخية .. المندثرة او التى على وشك الاندثار ..ومازالت ذات اهمية بشأن مشروع تخرج اى طالب فى كليات العمارة والتخطيط بدول الخليج وشاهدت شخصيا مجسم لمشروع (ماكيت لمبانى ) بمكة المكرمة تجاوزالتأمين الخاص به الاف الريالات !!! واليوم صارت الخامات المستخدمة اكثر ابهارا وقوة ومتانة وجودة عن ذى قبل وتم الاستعانة بأفكار واعمال اكثر ابهارا وادق وصفا للمشروع ..مناجزاء تفصيلية ومتحركة وثابتة .. واعتقد ان صانع الماكيت فنان ومهندس فى ان واحد اشكر لكم سعة صدوركم للاطلاع ..تحياتى


----------

